# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box  New UB Extended release v1.0.3

## hassan riach

Released UB Extended version *1.0.3* at *20/06/2012*  New file structure(its recomended that you do a fresh install)Software also checks file structure, at each modul startAdded samsung s5660 (unlock, imei change, flash)Important file updater addedUpdate all function addedNew pinfinder firmware (v1.9)Some GUI modifications

----------

